# Wild Child's twins



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We are guessing she had them around 5am. Doeling was dry at 6:30am when I went out, and the buckling was still a little wet. I went in, grabbed my flashlight turned it on, and first thing I saw was Wild Child's udder not as full, and some blood on it/her back legs. I looked for kids, and they were laying down on the other side of her. Soooo cute! They were watching me, just as content as could be. 
She ate most of her afterbirth, so there wasn't a whole lot of clean up to be done in the stall. She ate all the grain she wanted and got some good alfalfa. She's been a great mama so far, very attentive 

She is our last doe to kid this season, 5 does this year, all gave us twins! So we had a total of 5 doelings and 5 bucklings!

I took a few pictures of them during my last check, it's kind of hard to get anything decent in the stall because it's kind of dark in the stall.. I can't wait until they can go outside and I can get some good pictures of them! 

Doeling - we've pretty much decided her name is going to be....STORMY hahah... 

She's tiny compared to her hefty brother, guessing weight around 6-7lbs.


















streeeeeeettttchhhh.....



























And the hefty boy whom we haven't decided on a name yet. I was hoping to get a paint...our feb boys had some paint markings between their back legs LOL So imagine my excitement seeing this guy! Our paint arrives as the last of 10 kids!!! 
































































And to show the difference in size...









Now I need to get in touch with my friend and see about getting Wild Child's registration papers! They were supposed to get it together for me a while back, but they've had a lot going on <big farm, a LOT of babies>. 
Fingers crossed that I get them, because these babies are fullbloods


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats -- they look very nice. 

being a big farm is no excuse for not getting papers to someone. thats not right!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :leap: 

Pics are great!! Absolutely adorable


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

How cute!!!!!!! Every doe had twins? What are the chances?!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I agree Stacey! The woman who my friend has a partnership with is an older woman who has had some health issues, so she is behind on everything. My friend has been trying to help her get registration papers caught up on the herd, and I haven't mentioned it in forever so I'm sure they've just forgotten. I'll mention it to them when I let them know she kidded, and just have them give it to me to send in, or I'll give the $$ to have her registered, as I don't mind doing that.


Yep all the does had twins and they each had 1 doe and 1 buck! What are the chances????


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Congrats! They are both precious, but that buckling :shocked:  What a gorgeous boy! I'm hoping you'll make him a keeper, very stunning. Tell Wild Child she did a good job, and it looks like it was well worth the wait.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Aimee! Not sure yet what we'll do. Problem is, Wild Child and our buck share the same sire! And since all our babies are from our buck....talking major inbreeding if we breed him to the doelings.... technically we only have room for one buck. BUT.. the good news is, the people I bought them from inbreed on this family line and have been getting really nice kids! In fact, my friends new buck is a year old, inbred, he's right about 200lbs, and he produced 10-13lbs kids this spring!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, he's only a half-brother to your doelings (except his full sister) and the big breeders do that all the time on purpose. I have a doe bred to her half brother for July kids, the third time she's been bred to him, and it was all intentional. I'll let you know how that turns out. :laugh: 
Your current buck would just show up as the grandsire 3 times on the resulting kids pedigrees but all different grand dams so, not too bad! (I don't think). 
Edited to say my genetics are off! Your buck would be the grandpa twice, his sire would be the great grandsire 3 times.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

YAY!!!! congrats on the new and last kids of the year. That buck looks awesome I really like his front right leg how its broken colored. I am glad you got your paint to bad it wasn't with the doeling. I just have one more doe here soon I think. She is due sometime between now and May 18th. But I think she is due thursday. I guess time will tell. both of her last kiddings she went on day 151. Wild child did awesome doing it all on her own.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Love the buck! Such a pretty boy.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are both beautiful! Love the very first pic. Too cute. Good luck with them! :wink:


----------

